# DW yes or No ? Voodoo BLue Audi



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes or No ?

Source https://www.facebook.com/NeckarsulmAudiForum/ https://www.facebook.com/danielthullnerphotography/


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Yes for me


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Yes from me. Awesome looking car 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the colour and the car.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Sepang may have some competition....


----------



## Maffas85 (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes from me. Beautiful looking car and a nice colour

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

:argie: The look says it all.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh God yes

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Cracking colour.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Anyone that answers no should be banned from the forum!!!!!!!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

No :d


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

errr.... WOW!!


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

That colour is amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh yes,yes,yes.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Stunning ! :argie::argie::argie:
Yes :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Interior on this RS7, leaves a lot to be desired IMHO










http://www.carscoops.com/2016/11/exclusive-audi-rs7-comes-in-porsches.html


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Omg YES !


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Beautiful. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Bristle Hound said:


> Interior on this RS7, leaves a lot to be desired IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol:

Who drives that, Stevie Wonder?!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Front's a yes, back's a no from me, pretty ghastly, it looks like a Merc(CLS?). 

As for the interior...:doublesho

The colour is meh, looks nice in the pictures, but would you really want it sat outside your house? Not for me, much rather have an RS4.


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh yes


----------



## gav21041981 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes definitely yes


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> Interior on this RS7, leaves a lot to be desired IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I saw that in Max Power a few years back.

Love the exterior. The interior is hideous.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Beauty is definitely skin deep here: inside no, outside yes.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow yeah..


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes please


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes for outside and a big no for inside.


----------



## crazylegs (Oct 20, 2008)

yes please


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

yes yes yes


----------



## Mrorange2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes love that colour


----------



## Pablo_2k0 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes for me


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Love the interior


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

OH, yes


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes I do


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Yes for me, lovely colour


----------

